
What will happen when we run out of names for JavaScript frameworks? - kuzirashi
https://medium.com/@danielkmak/what-will-happen-when-we-run-out-of-names-for-javascript-frameworks-6d91c6005d40
======
maga
That's easy - use non-English names. I, for one, try to give Latin names where
possible. I'm currently working on a SPA called "scriptare"[1] (which is Latin
for "write"). The front-end part is called "calamus" (pencil) and the node.js
back-end is "praeceptor" (teacher), and the ML back-end is "augur" (seer).

As luck would have it, I was just putting out a new version of our in-house
MVC framework called "Compago"[2] (structure/framework in Latin). While it has
been used in various versions since 2013, we didn't share it until 2015, and
even then didn't document beyond the JSDoc comments since we are not
interested in popularizing it.

[1][http://scriptare.com](http://scriptare.com) (in closed beta)

[2][https://github.com/scriptare/compago](https://github.com/scriptare/compago)

~~~
Yetanfou
Swahili is a great language for finding good-sounding project names. Most
words are easily pronounceable with a 'pleasant' balance between vowels and
consonants, they just 'sound good'.

Take a word like 'rafiki', Swahili for 'friend'. That's a perfect name for
some social platform. Or 'nena' \- which means 'speak' \- for a chat app. Just
get a Swahili-whatever dictionary and you'll soon have more project names than
you can shake a fimbo at. Fimbo is Swahili for 'stick', by the way.

~~~
zerocrates
"Rafiki" might bring up some problematic associations with Disney.

------
inopinatus
Is there any particular reason not to use emoji? JavaScript is by
specification a unicode language. I already have registered users in my system
with pictographic name strings, why not software? Might be some introductory
issues with logs and terminals and incorrect assumptions by developer tools,
surely nothing we can't fix.

~~~
xg15
_\- Hey, I’m new to programming, which framework is the best for creating
single page applications?

\- Hello, I believe .js is the best, but at work we use .js for its speed and
flexibility. Other popular choices are .js, .js and .js. Hope I’ve helped!

\- That’s great! Thanks a lot!_

Well, at least it's shorter, so there's that..

 _edit:_ Ok, that's the reason...

~~~
inopinatus
That's not a reason not to use emoji. That's a reason to drag an ASCII-centric
communications medium into the Unicode era. We're in an time where application
data is Unicode. You may wish to paste such data into a chat, or refer to
people and organisations whose names aren't written in latin script.

When your chosen comms medium doesn't support those things, it should be
updated.

~~~
beojan
Let's imagine that was a transcript of a verbal conversation. How would you
pronounce the emoji? Facial expressions?

~~~
inopinatus
I've never been afraid to use interpretive dance in my presentations.

What actually happens: see Chinese. One broadly-speaking-unified set of
logograms, 200 spoken dialects, of which a handful are widely adopted, and one
has governmental primacy.

~~~
kuzirashi
I've had Chinese lessons and even Chinese people have problems understanding
each other for example because of voice and voice emotions are so important. I
think Chinese language shouldn't be role model for what IT world should be. :)

~~~
inopinatus
Oh, I agree, it's not a role model. I think it stands as an example of
possible emergent outcome.

------
terandle
"JavaScript and its earlier version — Java..." ???

~~~
kuzirashi
Have some distance and sense of humour man ; )

~~~
terandle
The article was mostly serious until then. Wasn't expecting a satire piece,
caught me off guard.

~~~
thethirdone
Really?

It seemed pretty clear it was making jokes to me.

From just above the joke about JavaScript and Java:

> Whether they use it in their job or just to make coffee (coffee-maker).

> But it’s not normal rapper like Eminem, it’s more like:

or further above:

> Some describe its usage — like anti-ecological tree-kill, some not

> [Image of ducks/birds idk] JavaScript developers pictured trying to find
> their way around in node_modules directory :(

I never got a serious feel at all.

~~~
SimbaOnSteroids
You forgot the biggest clue, the title.

------
josephorjoe
At first, you can just start adding 'ly' to all new packages: _reactly_ ,
_reduxly_ , _expressly_ , _passportly_.

When that doesn't work any more, start prefixing names with 'get':
_getmochaly_ , _getasyncly_ , _getunderscorely_.

After that, you need to start requiring at least 2 numerals, 3 capital
letters, and 1 punctuation mark: _geTBab3!lY9_ , _Ge!ax1OSly2_ ,
_g3tW%b4acKlY_.

What could be more natural than _npm install --save-dev getBAB3l-prese!-sta
&e-0ly_ ?

~~~
kuzirashi
Thanks for pointing out another trends and predicting new one! You're the
saviour of JS-mankind!

------
lemuurd
next week on HN:

"Show HN: ćřàp - a JS framework to name your JS framework using UTF-32
characters"

~~~
kuzirashi
Why not UTF-512? :)

------
kyled
Namespaces solves this issue, no?

~~~
Vanit
My thought exactly.

------
baron816
The real question here is, will the web, in anything resembling it's current
form still exist in 20 years? 100 years? 1000 years? And if so, will it rely
on ES2037, ES2117, ES3017? Books haven't changed much at all in the last 1000
years, and although it would be naive for us to expect the internet to say the
same, there will likely still be a demand for fairly simple blogs and forums
well into the future.

------
karmakaze
Github.com will be the de facto canonical naming. It's already used in several
language/packing systems, supported by others. And as the article points out,
what other alternatives are there?

There are issues with this as is evident in Go projects using forks, etc which
will have to get sorted out and evolve.

------
haburka
The number of node packages there are is deceptive when it comes to measuring
the js ecosystem. It's better to count how many packages are well referenced,
which might be a number as low as 10k.

~~~
majewsky
But even if the library is not used, once it's on NPM, the name is taken.

~~~
franciscop
Not really, if a library is truly empty in NPM just contact NPM and they are
nice enough and will give you the name if you are going to use it.

------
DonbunEf7
Has anybody considered _not_ having a single global repository of JS packages?
(Also, as usual, has anybody considered just not doing this whole JS thing?)

~~~
kuzirashi
Can you elaborate on this? What's the alternative to single global repository?
By single global repository you mean NPM?

~~~
paulddraper
The alternative is many.

E.g. apt.

~~~
krapp
Even PHP manages to get this right - Composer uses the Packagist repository as
a default but just about any git or svn repo with a URL will do.

~~~
jaredsohn
npm supports git urls, too (or the even shorter user/project#tag if it is from
github)

~~~
manquer
Composer also supports namespacing

------
nsxwolf
Drug companies seemed to have run out of names a while ago and have resorted
to barely pronouncible strings of mostly consonants. Like Xeljanz and Viibryd.

~~~
mason55
The reason for that is there are all kinds of rules about what you can name
your drug. Can't sound like anything else. Can't suggest any effects it
doesn't have. Etc. Made up words are pretty much the only safe bet. From there
you want to make up a word that's memorable and short so it stands out and
people remember it.

~~~
kuzirashi
Didn't know about such rules for drug naming. Clarifies a lot. Thanks for
sharing.

------
bbcbasic
26^30 = shitloads of possible names

~~~
majewsky

      $ pwgen -A0 30 10
      exeetoothoohohghohmixeinaeyigh aethahpoquielainogeorobeephoul
      cofeaphiwaeleedohphechiefeozei ahsohleiyahzithaacheibiechahth
      udiekomieheecohshohmupahshaese zaewetohheethohbocoocheikaikei
      keemokeebeejahjoomaengiopahshe oochephaekiethaehahshieshahsai
      poufifohjohtohdaiceghaizoenais aizeephahkongairiecogheegoedie
    

I expect all of these to be taken on NPM tomorrow, now that I posted them. :)

~~~
bbcbasic
exeetoothoohohghohmixeinaeyigh

I know that. That's a Welsh town.

~~~
dTal
It is very improbably named then, since a) the top 5 letters found in Welsh
placenames are N, L, A, E, and R, and b) there is no 'X' in Welsh.

------
gmiller123456
See also: Pheonix, I mean Firebird, oops I mean Firefox.

------
lucidguppy
constonant-vowel-constonant-vowel-constonant-vowel-constonant

------
na85
The part of me that cares about my HN karma wants me to refrain from saying
that I hope people stop making JavaScript frameworks well before we run out of
names. JavaScript is a monstrosity that from a usability standpoint really has
made the web worse and not better.

I would love a web without js tracking, scroll bar hijacking, browser
back/forward hijacking, delayed modal popups, useless animations that bring my
Oneplus 3T to its knees, etc.

I also would love a computing ecosystem where nodejs didn't enable every
journeyman web designer to try their hands at bringing all that cruft to the
desktop.

I find the UX improves significantly with noscript.

~~~
kuzirashi
Oh, this is very uncommon point of view :) Be prepared to be eaten, you're on
JavaScript grounds!

